# taking a 12



## boxerdogs (May 15, 2006)

there is normally 4 of us play and they all say that if we dont finish a hole it counts as a 12 we all play that .well today there was just the 2 of us we were on the 4th i ended getting a 5 and the other lad chipped short of the green for 11 so it looked as though he was at best going to take 13 so he picks it up and says i'll have a 12 this cant be right can it we only play for a daft little trophy every week but better to win i still beat him by 13 and im going through a night mare at the moment cheers for any help:thumbsup:


----------



## Kent (May 6, 2006)

If that is the rule you use, then I say if you can use it to your advantage, so be it. 

I recall the controversy that Ernie Els had with his first U.S. Open win. 
He hit a tee shot way to the right with no chance of reaching the green, but because of the line of sight rule tournaments use on the tour for man made obstructions like a grandstand, Els was able to drop his ball in such a place that he had a clear shot to the green. 

He got a par on the hole and won by one shot. Had that grandstand not been there, he most likely would have had a 5 or maybe a 6. In this case, he hit a very bad shot and was able to use the rules to extradite himself. 
The same goes for your 12 rule. I would even go so far as to say, had your partner continued on and got a 13 on the hole, he is still entitled to put a 12 on his card as the official score and in fact if he put down a 13 and signed it as such he would be disqualified for signing an incorrect score card.

Rules is rules and you have to live or die with them. Sometimes they help you and sometimes they don't. 

That is my take on it. 

Regards, 
Kent


----------



## Kent (May 6, 2006)

Here is another example of how a rule can hurt you and help the other guy. 

I was in a match play tournament for the city championship one year. 
In one of my early rounds I was playing against this guy who was not really that good. 
We were on the 12th or 13th hole and I thinK I was 1 or 2 up. 
I had putted out for a par and what looked like another hole for me since he had to make a 20 footer or so for his par.
He was on the edge of the green and my golf bag was just off the edge of the green maybe 5 or 6 feet from his ball.
Instead of trying to hole his ball, he putted his ball into my bag and claimed he won the hole because my equipment interferred with his shot. 
At this time that was the rule, it has since been changed, requiring the playing partner to ask you to move the bag, if he does not, it is the players risk. 
Any way I lost the hole because of that dumb rule, and it rattled me so much that I ended up losing the match. 
It may not have been sportsman like on his part, but he was able to use a rule to his advantage and against me. 
I may have been the better golfer but he won because he knew the rules better than I did. 

Regards, 

Kent


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Cant believe anyone would really do that, what a poor way to win a hole.


----------



## Matthew_22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Haha, yeah that is pretty low. I might have done it if it was a social game just for a joke, but not in an actual comp.

And boxerdogs, if you still beat him by 13, then it's not like his manipulation of the rules really hurt anybody. I'd just let it go.


----------



## boxerdogs (May 15, 2006)

i did just let it go but i was just asking to see if its ok


----------



## Force Kin (Jun 19, 2006)

Kent said:


> Here is another example of how a rule can hurt you and help the other guy.
> 
> I was in a match play tounament for the city championship one year.
> In one of my early rounds I was playing against this guy who was not really that good.
> ...


Wow, another great story Kent. I think that is brutal. I couldn't imagine being able to look you in the eye, shake your hand and say 'good game' after doing that to you. I'd be embarassed if I was that guy.


----------



## JBHOLMES (Jul 27, 2006)

Kent said:


> Here is another example of how a rule can hurt you and help the other guy.
> 
> I was in a match play tournament for the city championship one year.
> In one of my early rounds I was playing against this guy who was not really that good.
> ...


WHAT A POS you should have hit him with you club.


----------

